# HOW to cool down 3 tanks with one chiller question.



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello. I need to cool down my 3x20gal tanks with one chiller and need some help and advices.
1. Can this be done?
2. Can this be done without glass drilling?
I’ll have 3 pumps for each fish tank, 1 pump for the chiller and PVC pipes for plumbing.
What else I’ll need to buy in order to finish the project?
Any different setup ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like you are mixing the water in the middle container. Do not mix hot and cold. 

Looks like you are drilling the tanks to remove the hot water. Good. Then plumb it into the chiller. Keep each tank's plumbing separate. When the pipe leaves the chiller, pump it back into the tank. Exterior pump. The pump will determine the rate at which the water leaves that tank. Faster pump = more water filling the tank so more overflows. 

Another way:
Overflow via drilled holes flows through the chiller then dumps into a sump. (All the hot lines out of the tanks can be united before entering the chiller, but I would put a separate valve on each tanks' overflow, so if you ever need to shut it off you can) A single pump in the sump pumps chilled water into a manifold with valves. These valves control the rate at which water returns to each tank, and therefore how much water exits each tank. (Do not control this with the valve in the overflow) Make sure the pump is big enough! Submerged pump works here.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

oh you can do it way easier than that. Just get three heat exchanging coils, and then plumb them all in line with your chiller with no sump or drilling required. I'd look on aquatic ecosystems for them.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

What you have drawn out looks like a typical "common sump" and a chiller plumbed into the sump. Take a look at reef forums and sump ideas for some really good info.

You could use three heat exchange coils but I'd imagine you'd need to use a different chiller...

A crazy idea if you really don't want to mix the waters is to place the chiller in a closed loop scenario with the 'loop' (to act as a radiator) going in and out of each tank... or perhaps under each tank in a bed of sand... kind of like substrate cooling lol

I got rid of my chillers personally, I have been able to use fans blowing over the surface for both reef and planted tanks very effectively, they are far better than I had expected. Only downside is the amount of water evaporated daily but OK if you have an auto top-off...

Let us know how you make out!
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The easyest way to is to drill and have a common sump.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I did some research and calculation and result wasn’t very good. $1500-2000 for overflows, chiller, pumps, pipes etc. System will become too complicated and will need more space. The worst thing-
more units which can get broken and bigger chance of system crash. More thinks to be cleaned too.
Because my tanks are on the patio with portable air conditioner ant temp is 73-75 + humidity is not a issue I decided to use 3x80mm 12v fans per tank. I have DIY glass covers which allowed me to use fans very easy. Result is very good-water temperature 71.5-72F .
Tonight I can post some pictures.
Rule N: 1 Keep things as simple as you can.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

plamski said:


> Rule N: 1 Keep things as simple as you can.


Amen! I think you made a good choice, easier on the electricity bill too!

If you think the following PC fan is all I needed to keep my 40g hex at temp with 2x55W PC + 1x400W MH running 12 hours a day: (Room temp 76F)










I have a little Vornado blowing over the 180g... overkill but works great and is very silent. They make a clamp-on Vornado which is perfect for aquarium use.

Good luck!
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I really like rule No. 1


----------

